# Kopieren auf NTFS nicht möglich

## mithrial

Hallo,

ich benutze seit ein paar Wochen Gentoo und habe alles einigermaßen hinbekommen.

Allerdings kann ich keine Dateien auf meine NTFS-Partition kopieren und dabei den Zeitstempel beibehalten. Es wird immer der Fehler ausgegeben, dass ich dazu nicht berechtigt bin.

Als root hat es gerade mittels "cp -a" funktioniert, aber als normaler Benutzer bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung.

Gemountet habe ich es mit "ntfs-3g /dev/sdc5 /media/share -o defaults,locale=utf-8,umask=007".

Bei meinem Laptop funktioniert es dort mit dieser Zeile einwandfrei.

NTFS ist im Kernel deaktiviert und Fuse aktiviert. ntfs-3g ist in der Version 2010.1.16 installiert.

Desweiteren kann ich keine Dateien oder Ordner mit Umlauten im Namen anlegen oder darauf zugreifen. Aber genau das müsste doch "locale=utf-8" ermöglichen, oder?

Welche Informationen braucht ihr noch?

```

> fdisk -l

Platte /dev/sdc: 500.1 GByte, 500107862016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 60801 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xec9758a2

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               2       60801   488376000    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/sdc5               2       60801   488375968+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

```

> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r3 x86_64)                                                                    

=================================================================                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                 

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Feb 2010 18:45:01 +0000                                   

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                         

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                         

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1                                              

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                           

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                            

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.2                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                          

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                       

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                   

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dba dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm gif gimp gmp gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal handbook hddtemp iconv idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact lame latex lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl plasma plotutils png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtsp samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session slang smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis wmf wxwidgets x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

wenn du es schon manuell mountest - mach es auf die konservative Art - nämlich:

```
mount -o noatime,locale=de_DE.utf8,users,umask=007 -t ntfs-3g
```

(evtl. ist umask nicht nötig, habe es damit noch nicht gemountet)

ich mounte es immer mit 

```
mount -o noatime,locale=de_DE.utf8,users -t ntfs-3g
```

 und damit geht es wunderbar vom Benutzer aus und mit Umlauten in den Dateinamen

----------

## mithrial

Das manuelle Mounten mach ich nur, damit ich die Platte wieder aushängen kann und dann mit anderen Optionen wieder einhängen ohne die ständigen Neustarts.

Wenn ich endlich eine funktionierende Methode gefunden habe, will ich das natürlich beim Booten schon erledigen.

Mit 

```
mount -o noatime,locale=de_DE.utf8,users -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc5 /media/share
```

 kann ich nur als root (sudo cp -a ... ) Dateien kopieren. 

Auch ist es nicht möglich Dateien mit Umlauten zu öffnen oder zu erstellen.

```
mkdir: kann Verzeichnis »ü« nicht anlegen: Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen
```

----------

## toralf

Hier beide Varianten : C: wird read-only mit kernel-NTFS-Treibern gemounted, E: mit dem fuse ntfs-3g + read-writeable :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep ntfs /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /mnt/C          ntfs            noauto,user,noatime,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0027,ro

/dev/sda2               /mnt/E          ntfs-3g           auto,user,noatime,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0027,locale=de_DE.utf8

```

Natürlcih solltes Du Deine Userkennung verwenden :-8

----------

## mithrial

Ich habs mit

```

mount -o auto,user,noatime,uid=username,gid=users,umask=0027,locale=de_DE.utf8 -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc5 /media/share
```

versucht (Username angepasst), aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Ich kann Dateien lesen, erstellen und auch kopieren. Allerdings nicht mittels "cp -a". Da kommt folgender Fehler:

```

Fehler beim Setzen der Dateiänderungszeit:

Linux Error Code 1: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
```

Als root geht es aber.

Order/Dateien mit Umlauten kann ich auch nicht erstellen/öffnen.

----------

## firefly

 *mithrial wrote:*   

> Ich habs mit
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -o auto,user,noatime,uid=username,gid=users,umask=0027,locale=de_DE.utf8 -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc5 /media/share
> ...

 

wegen den umlauten, wie sieht die ausgabe von locale aus beim user und bei root?

----------

## mithrial

Als Benutzer:

```
LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY=de_DE.utf8

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

Als root:

```
LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY=de_DE.utf8

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

Sind also identisch.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, bei linux-ntfs.org finden sich folgende Zeilen:

Gibts unter gentoo auch einen gesonderten mount Befehl für ntfs?

```
mkdir /mnt/windows

ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o umask=0002,silent

```

Und beim /etc/fstab Beispiel steckt hier noch ein ntf-fuse als Dateisystem?

```
/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-fuse umask=0002,silent,locale=utf8
```

----------

## mithrial

Durch ein globales Umstellen auf en_US.iso885915 kann ich jetzt wenigstens Dateien/Ordner mit Umlauten anlegen.

Dies war der Befehl: 

```
mount -o auto,user,noatime,uid=username,gid=users,umask=0027,locale=en_US.iso885915 -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc5 /media/share
```

Leider kann ich immer noch keine Dateiänderungszeiten ändern. Das brauch ich aber für eine Synchronisierung.

----------

## tazinblack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm, bei linux-ntfs.org finden sich folgende Zeilen:
> 
> Gibts unter gentoo auch einen gesonderten mount Befehl für ntfs?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gesonderten mount Befehl? Meinst du den mount helper? -> mount.ntfs-3g

----------

## musv

 *mithrial wrote:*   

> Durch ein globales Umstellen auf en_US.iso885915 kann ich jetzt wenigstens Dateien/Ordner mit Umlauten anlegen.
> 
> Dies war der Befehl: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ehrlichgesagt bezweifle ich, dass das richtig ist. Windows kann weder Unicode noch Iso-8859-x sondern verwendet Codepage 1252. Ich würde wohl statt der locale eher irgendwas verwenden wie nls=cp1252. Weiß aber nicht, ob das funktioniert, da ich hier eigentlich kein Windowszeux mehr in Verwendung hab.

----------

## mithrial

Naja ich habe einen Ordner "üöä" mit der Datei "ööäüß.txt" und dem Inhalt "€€ÜÜÖÖÄÄääööüü??``?''??ßß^^°°@@" angelegt.

Hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Ich kann die Dateien verändern, kopieren, löschen usw. Nur bei "cp -a" wird 

```
cp: preserving times for `ö': Operation not permitted
```

 angezeigt. 

Die Dateien und Ordner werden zwar kopiert, aber trotzdem erscheint diese Meldung.

Wenn ich ein sudo davor setze funktioniert es.

----------

